# **********licious Bilder von euch auf 20" ! - Teil 2



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## kater (30. November 2009)

Da es zuviele Bilder in hoher Auflösung sind, poste ich hier nur den Link:

Bunnyhop 180-Barspin:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0023.jpg

Fenceride to Bank:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0068.jpg

Kunst/Schönes Foto:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0086.jpg

Bunnyhop 180-Barspin (Bank):
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0116.jpg

Bunnyhop to Jupiter:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0137.jpg

Bank/Kicker to Bunnyhop to Mars:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0147.jpg

Bank/Kicker to 180°:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0156.jpg

Bank/Kicker to Bunnyhop X-Up:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0165.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (30. November 2009)

gefällt.


----------



## heup (30. November 2009)

hää?
wieso aufgeteilt?


----------



## Mitglied (30. November 2009)

Is'so, bei Themen über 3.000 Beiträge.


----------



## lennarth (30. November 2009)

die bilder von kater kann ich leider nicht sehen..


----------



## RISE (30. November 2009)

Ich auch nicht. Aber da wird sein Thema gesplittet und schon ist er nach 40 Jahren wieder da.


----------



## lennarth (30. November 2009)

das dacht ich mir auch.da die bildüberschriften gut klingen,wärs nett,wenn du die nochmal irgendwie sichtbar hochladen könntest,kater


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. November 2009)

Klar sind die nicht mehr sichtbar.
Die hatte er 2004 oder so gepostet.


----------



## XenoX (30. November 2009)

hmm ich seh sie auch net!


----------



## Flatpro (30. November 2009)

na aber dass das hier jetzt teil 1 ist und nicht teil 2 finde ich jetzt dann doch sehr ominös...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (1. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es klüger gewesen mit den letzten BIldern des Threads zu beginnen, statt mit den ersten...


----------



## Dude#33 (3. Dezember 2009)

Damit hier was zu sehen ist:










penisnase war am Apparat.


----------



## lennarth (3. Dezember 2009)

schicker move.bild hätte der jan aber besser von unten gemacht,das sieht besser aus glaub ich


----------



## heup (3. Dezember 2009)

ich finde die 2. perspektive aber auch nocht schlehct.
bilder sind gut, wobei mir bei 1. die perspektive halt nicht gefällt.


----------



## Dude#33 (4. Dezember 2009)

Von der Straße aus wars nicht wirklich schön, aber von halber Höhe könnt mas nochmal probieren.


----------



## _coco_ (4. Dezember 2009)

fein fein der herr =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2009)

ich mag dieses den fahrer nicht in der mitte positionieren irgendwie nur, wenn sonst was anderes spannendes im bild ist außer ner straße und brücke...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Dezember 2009)

mäcker mäcker mäcker


----------



## lennarth (5. Dezember 2009)

jojojo
rail ist in echt irgendwie krasser,als es aussieht 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/524099]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2009)

Ach komm, das ist auch so schon krass genug.


----------



## Dude#33 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nice! Will mich auch endlich an Handrails wagen, hab aber bisher noch nichts Gescheites gefunden hier.


----------



## Daniel_D (11. Dezember 2009)

Dito. Hab hier auch einiges Gescheites, nur nicht die Eier. Jetzt überholen mich alle Kiddies auch auf der Schiene. Letztens schon wieder einer das Park Rail gemosht.
So welche Höhe ist denn so die Rutschleiste deine Wahl gewesen? Tippe mal auf zwischen Vorbau- und Lenkerhöhe.


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Dezember 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich mag dieses den fahrer nicht in der mitte positionieren irgendwie nur, wenn sonst was anderes spannendes im bild ist außer ner straße und brücke...




Bzw. es kommt eben besser, wenn der Fahrer, wenn er nicht in der Bildmitte ist  in Bewegungsrichtung positioniert ist, fährt er nach Rechts dann in die linke Bildhälfte mit dem Fahrer, gibt mehr Dynamik.

Zu Handrails, such dir einfach eins an ner Treppe, das schön steil ist, rutscht dann leichter und nehm nicht gleich das längste, 5 oder 6 Stufen reichen am Anfang voll aus


----------



## Dude#33 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Bzw. es kommt eben besser, wenn der Fahrer, wenn er nicht in der Bildmitte ist  in Bewegungsrichtung positioniert ist, fährt er nach Rechts dann in die linke Bildhälfte mit dem Fahrer, gibt mehr Dynamik.
> 
> Zu Handrails, such dir einfach eins an ner Treppe, das schön steil ist, rutscht dann leichter und nehm nicht gleich das längste, 5 oder 6 Stufen reichen am Anfang voll aus



In der anderen Bildhälfte konnt mans bei dem Bild oben leider schlecht machen wenn man keinen Buttshot wollte. 

Naja, da hätt ich schon eins, nur ist die Anfahrt da so beschissen, dass ich wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal draufkomme. Und sonst weiß ich spontan leider auch keins.  Aber mal weitersuchen. Ein Freund hat schonmal gemeint, er wüsste noch eins.  Und dann muss ich mich nu noch trauen.


----------



## lennarth (11. Dezember 2009)

also meins war so irgendwie vorbauhöhe glaub ich,jedenfalls einfach anzuspringen..dann hatte ich ja mal im frühjahr diesen schönen abwurf an einem,das war lenkerhoch und sehr böse,da hab ich mir die hand zerlegt.
such eins mit gras drumrum,geht sicher besser 
das ist eigentlich nämlich garnicht so schwer,man muss sich nur trauen und vielleicht fallen können


----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2009)

Footjamwhip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (12. Dezember 2009)

Cool. So im Flat


----------



## majesty (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Cool. So im Flat



hmm...
guck dir doch das video an.​ist eigentlich nicht flat.
eher ne kleine street bank/auffahrt


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (12. Dezember 2009)

macht das die sache schwerer?


----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2009)

ne.


----------



## Marzokka (13. Dezember 2009)

majesty schrieb:


>



Geil ! Aus der komischen Quater 
Kenn ich dich vielleicht? ^^ Öfter in der Warschauer Halle?


----------



## majesty (13. Dezember 2009)

ja du kennst mich^^
haben schon das ein oder andere wort mit einander gewechselt..


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2009)

ich will wieder sommer haben


----------



## lennarth (17. Dezember 2009)

ich las den namen flatpro und wusste es kommt entweder hass oder ein extrem gutes bild
gute aktion,schonmal baden gegangen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (18. Dezember 2009)

hey booi is des bild vom gotti?
müssen mal wieder n bissl street knipsen gehen! scheiß auf schnee !


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich will wieder sommer haben


Ist bestellt, dauert aber noch ein paar Monate bis geliefert werden kann


----------



## holmar (18. Dezember 2009)

scheiß fernostimporte immer...


----------



## sramx9 (19. Dezember 2009)

nicht so spektakulär - aber spaß gemacht hat es damals ( vor rund 25 Jahren ) trotzdem 
Bild 1 im Konfirmationsanzug - am Tag der K.


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, so muss das. Und natürlich mit Knick-Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (19. Dezember 2009)

Flachpo und unser Oldschooler beeindrucken!


----------



## sramx9 (19. Dezember 2009)

hatte natürlich auch mal nen GT-Lenker der oben gerade "durchgelaufen" ist


----------



## heup (20. Dezember 2009)

ist zwar nicht der beste nohand, aber die frese beeindruckt mich xD





edit sagt, dass die oldschool bilder klasse sind.


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. Dezember 2009)

mach bitte noch vor den Link: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Wir müssen dich sonst als Freund adden.


----------



## Marzokka (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Bild gefunden und fands lustig, hat was von E.T.


----------



## sramx9 (20. Dezember 2009)

stimmt - kumpel hatte das kuwahara zum film - ach ja - damals


----------



## Federal.Tom (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier wird aber einer Sentimental 

So jetzt hau ich einen Raus:






Das unser kleines Karlchen, den hat der mal ebend so in Wicked Wood's gelernt! Ist aber schon was her. 

Mehr Fotos auf klick

Ps: Fotos sind von mir.


----------



## Stirni (21. Dezember 2009)

guter park.


----------



## XenoX (21. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöne bilder!


----------



## Federal.Tom (21. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> guter park.



Gammelt leider langsam vor sich hin. Und da der Park öffentlich ist passiert im Moment immer häufiger sowas:







Die Box ist unser größtes Problemkind, morsch Belag teilweise lose, löcher drin, Oben Sammelt sich Wasser. Muss umbedingt bald neu gebaut werden.
Fehlt halt nur Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (21. Dezember 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Muss umbedingt bald neu gebaut werden.
> Fehlt halt nur Geld.



Würds mit der Stadt abreden und dann selber in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. Dezember 2009)

Brötchenbäcker hat recht.

Nachteil von Holz halt. 

Glasscherben. Ein totaler Horror. 
Wendelstein ist ein echt gutes Beispiel.
Letzens auf MySpace gesehen, wie die den Park renoviert haben.


----------



## Federal.Tom (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja und unser Ganzen Park ist jeden Sonntag voll mit Glas. Überall. Ist echt grässlich!
Wir haben schon mal mit der Stadt gesprochen, uns wurde ja angeblich Geld versprochen aber davon ist noch nix angekommen.

Übrigens ist der komplette Park von uns gebaut^^ Wir haben damals ein Budget bekommen und der Rest war von Planung bis Bau alles Eigensache.


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es den auch ein Bild vom kompletten Park ?
Selber bauen ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, da man das ganze selberentscheiden kann, wie steil, hoch,.. ist.

Gibts bei euch den nicht so was, wo Jugendliche ein mal im Jahr sagen dürfen was sie wollen ? Wie ergattern vll. schon bald nen Dirtpark 

Gibs bei euch Radvereine oder anderes? Probiert mal Unterschriften sammeln oder Brief an die Stadt, was ihr fordert.


----------



## Federal.Tom (21. Dezember 2009)

http://www.skatepark-guide.de/component/option,com_sobi/task,details/Itemid,63/catid,22/id,1292/

Hier gibts Bilder vom Park..da war die Bowl grade Fertig. 
Wir begrüßen gerne Touris aus weiter ferne


----------



## Flatpro (22. Dezember 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ich las den namen flatpro und wusste es kommt entweder hass oder ein extrem gutes bild
> gute aktion,schonmal baden gegangen da?


ne, bin leider noch nicht baden gegangen da


----------



## DJ_BMX (22. Dezember 2009)

Guter Park 
Naja. Ob ihc da mal hin komme ist unwarscheinlich.
Aber wenns möglich wäre mach ich es.


----------



## HEIZER (22. Dezember 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> http://www.skatepark-guide.de/component/option,com_sobi/task,details/Itemid,63/catid,22/id,1292/
> 
> Hier gibts Bilder vom Park..da war die Bowl grade Fertig.
> Wir begrüßen gerne Touris aus weiter ferne



Ich könnte heulen wenn ich den Park heute sehe... wie schön war der noch als Neuteil 

Von den letzten 4 mal fahren hatten wir 3 mal nen Plattfuss   .. scheiss WE Säufer


----------



## der Digge (22. Dezember 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen wenn ich den Park heute sehe... wie schön war der noch als Neuteil
> 
> Von den letzten 4 mal fahren hatten wir 3 mal nen Plattfuss   .. scheiss WE Säufer



jo, mies das einige Leute die Zeit + Arbeit die Udo und die Jungs da reingesteckt haben nicht respektieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (22. Dezember 2009)

In Dorsten war ich mal vor Ewigkeiten. Eigentlich ein sehr schöner Park. Nur die Mini war damals schon platt. Den Udo hab ich glaube ich auch gesprochen. 

Ihr könnt doch mal den Spieß umdrehen und mit der Broken Window Theory argumentieren, mit der seit den 90ern die zero Tolerance Politik gegen Graffiti begründet wird. Wenn der Park erst Mal ******* aussieht, kommt Gesindel und macht ihn noch mehr kaputt, dagegen kann man auch nichts machen ohne Grundsanierung.


----------



## RISE (22. Dezember 2009)

One Lynchmob a day keeps the chavs away. Oder so ähnlich. 
Jedenfalls bin ich auch gegen Skateparks als Unterschichtentreffpunkt.


----------



## Hertener (22. Dezember 2009)

> Broken Window Theory


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Dezember 2009)

Na ja eigentlich ist die alles andere als  . Sie ist äußerst umstritten und der Grund wieso Sprayer und auch Streetfahrer kriminalisiert werden. 

Es wäre nur gerecht, sie mal für die eigenen Zwecke einzusetzen.


----------



## Hertener (23. Dezember 2009)

> Na ja eigentlich ist die alles andere als .


Aber die Argumentationslogik ist . Wenn das bei der Stadt nicht zieht, dann weiß ich auch nicht ... 



> ... der Grund wieso Sprayer und auch Streetfahrer kriminalisiert werden.


Werden sie das? Oder sind sie es?


----------



## DJ_BMX (23. Dezember 2009)

Würde mal sagen, dass das ganze wo anders ausdiskutiert wird.
Machts nen neuen Theart auf oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (23. Dezember 2009)

Kaum 2 Tage hier und dem Invetar sagen wie der Hase läuft? Nene so geht das nicht.


----------



## retrogott (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie recht du hast


----------



## lightmetal (23. Dezember 2009)

haha du bist ja schon viel länger da.


----------



## Hertener (23. Dezember 2009)

Jaaa, gib's ihnen ...


----------



## Federal.Tom (23. Dezember 2009)

Aber jetzt mal entgültig Back to Topic oder?


----------



## retrogott (23. Dezember 2009)

edit: nö doch nich


----------



## lightmetal (24. Dezember 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich der von dir angesprochene Dicke?


----------



## retrogott (24. Dezember 2009)

Back to Topic, ja!


----------



## lennarth (4. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8533624"]dezember 09 on Vimeo[/ame]
da ich mich ein bisschen verletzt habe und nun erstmal nicht fahren kann,hab ich meine sachen der letzten wochen zusammengetan


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Januar 2010)

musik  -> -.-
halle   -> =)

mehr willich ma nich sagen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2010)

ich finds richtig klasse!


----------



## BaronAlex (5. Januar 2010)

Ich find's eig auch recht schön - mit den juten Outtakes 
Geht aber bestimmt noch besser


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Januar 2010)




----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Januar 2010)

mh jo..kp komm ja kaum noch zum fahren aber hab dann doch mal ausnahmsweise n foto gemacht =)
alle 100 jahre wieder


----------



## L_AIR (5. Januar 2010)

hast meinen puren neid für den trick  bild ist erste sahne


----------



## RISE (5. Januar 2010)

Das Eidechsenvideo gefällt!


----------



## bikeron (6. Januar 2010)

So. nach über einem Monat endlich mal wieder gefahren. unter der brücke in frankfurt liegt nähmlich kein schnee!
Blitzaufbau und alle einstellungen auf allen bildern von mir. die bilder wo ich drauf bin hat der nette junge mit dem 50 50 gemacht.

wäre cool wenn paule ma was zum fotografischen schreiben könnte, weil das war mein erstes mal bmx fotos machen. 
Grizz



Tuck



Tobo



Smith



und zum schluss Nicks 5050 die ledge(?) hoch


----------



## RISE (7. Januar 2010)

Tricks sind gut und Fotos fürs erste Mal durchaus ok, 3 und 4 gefallen mir am besten. Achte aber auf die Komposition. Die Motive liegen bei dir sehr mittig. Guck dir mal was zum goldenen Schnitt an oder einfach auf andere BMX Fotos.


----------



## Flatpro (7. Januar 2010)

wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich...
fotos sind ganz ok, auch wenn ich nicht glaub, dass der 50/50 die ledge hoch so super erfolgreich war so wie er da hängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. Januar 2010)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


>



yeah boy!!! no homo!


----------



## heup (9. Januar 2010)

ich finde bikerons bilder gut ,aber wie RISE schon gesagt hat ,3 und 4 sind die besten!



Ich kann vom fotografischem nicht ganz mithalten.
Aber:

Tobogan






Ftjw





Footjam


----------



## Hertener (9. Januar 2010)

Footjam ist chic.


----------



## L_AIR (9. Januar 2010)

tadaa
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8395694"]frostiges fahren on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hertener (9. Januar 2010)

Also, wenn ich daran zurück denke, muss ich sagen: Sehr, sehr ordentlich. 

Dem heup wird hoffentlich mal auch so.


----------



## Sidorak (9. Januar 2010)

@lEnNyLiZaRd 
 aus deim vid die meisten aufnahmen sind doch aus der XXL halle in mühlhausen oder ich hab dich schön öfter gesehen fährst echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (10. Januar 2010)

Ohh ja, mann!!! 



L_AIR schrieb:


> tadaa
> frostiges fahren on Vimeo


----------



## lennarth (10. Januar 2010)

l_airs find ich echt geil
ähh ja und der sido mit der komischen schrift hat recht.danke


----------



## Sidorak (10. Januar 2010)

nochmal @lenni wo sind die anderen hallen aus dem vid


----------



## lennarth (10. Januar 2010)

braunschweig und hannover


----------



## L_AIR (11. Januar 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich daran zurück denke, muss ich sagen: Sehr, sehr ordentlich.



haha danke, der 180 sieht nur so schlimm aus, weil ich ihn nicht mit stativ gefilmt hab


----------



## uni922vega (11. Januar 2010)

Kumpel




Ich, am ersten Tag BMX fahren. Ziemlich unstylisch noch, aber das wird noch.


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. Januar 2010)

Wow Fliesen  Luxuriös 

Ach komm der X-Up geht noch weiter oder ?
Ich hoffe, dass ich bald mein bmx habe.


----------



## heup (12. Januar 2010)

wo ist die halle???
ich finde den x-up gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (12. Januar 2010)

korrekt^^

wo issen die halle?


----------



## lennarth (12. Januar 2010)

ich glaube das ist in trier."zupermarkt" nennt sich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uni922vega (13. Januar 2010)

Jap genau, das ist in Trier in nem alten Edeka Supermarkt. Ziemlich rutschig da aber des geht in Ordnung.

Der komplette Boden wurde mit Cola eingeschmiert.


----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2010)

oh gott, ja lecker


----------



## heup (17. Januar 2010)

Onefootcancanair





Onefootcancan


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Januar 2010)

is ja alles schon ganz gut.
ich frag mich nur warum du jeden kleinen fortschritt dokumentierst 
willse ne bio über dich machen oder was?

und immer nur tricks... jah ok ich sollte meine fresse halten aber trotzdem...


----------



## heup (17. Januar 2010)

wer sagt denn,dass ich jeden fortschritt reinstelle?
nur weil ich mehr fotos mach wie du?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Januar 2010)

sagt ja keiner, sieht nur jeder.


----------



## heup (17. Januar 2010)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur warum du jeden kleinen fortschritt dokumentierst





Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> sagt ja keiner


aha...




Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> jah ok ich sollte meine fresse halten


richtig!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Januar 2010)

man junge ich reiß dir den kopf i-wann am ab


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Januar 2010)

egal bin raus^^
lern radfahren heupolicious 

und spam nich mit dummen fotos rum du missgeburt =)

is das n verständlicherer kommentar du spack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Januar 2010)

musstes wohl schon ins bett......


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. Januar 2010)

Fahrradjunge = guter Junge


----------



## AerO (17. Januar 2010)

zwergenaufstand galore!
alles von zuviel comeup, 6.0 und rockstar..


----------



## qam (17. Januar 2010)

Wartet ab bis RISE das morgen alles liest... dann is vorbei! 
Ist hier eigentlich schonmal jemand in Mainz in der Halle 5 aufm Zollhafen gerollt oder hats vor?


----------



## RISE (17. Januar 2010)

Was hast du denn immer mit mir?


----------



## qam (17. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht, du bist der MTB-News-Forum-BMX-Abteilungs-Meisteraufräumer!  Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht!
Und das neue Thema... ist genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (17. Januar 2010)

lern die tricks halt wenigstens richtig bevor du sie fotografierst und veröffentlichst


----------



## Stirni (17. Januar 2010)

dieser titel. wundervoll.
ich halte das alles hier garnicht mehr am leben...die threads verkommen zu sinnvollen gesprächen.ich werd mal wieder aktiver!

dieser heup,der eine ziemliche kackbratze ist,hat anscheinend zuviel am rockstar/restles/brausecocktail genascht und wird ja immer frecher!


----------



## RISE (17. Januar 2010)

Mag sein, aber der Can Can auf dem zweiten Bild ist schon ziemlich sauber ausgeführt.


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Januar 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Wartet ab bis RISE das morgen alles liest... dann is vorbei!
> Ist hier eigentlich schonmal jemand in Mainz in der Halle 5 aufm Zollhafen gerollt oder hats vor?



ich war letzten winter mal da und zur dirtsession war ich auch da, ist eigentlich ganz cool wenn es nicht so arsch kalt in der halle wäre.

edit: bildnachtrag

htks trip nach mühlhausen





den Rest gibts wie immer auf dem Blog


----------



## Bampedi (18. Januar 2010)

er postet weningstens bilder ihr progamer.


:>


----------



## qam (18. Januar 2010)

Joar heut war in der Halle auch kälter als draußen... 
Bild bzw. Bilder aufm Blog sind tight!


----------



## derFisch (18. Januar 2010)

die railbilder find ich richtig gut!


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. Januar 2010)

Jetzt meckert ihr über Rockstar, 6.0,... 
Seid doch mal ruhig. 
Geht mit euren Fußballschuhen weiten Hosen,.. fahren und trinkt Wasser.

Heup hält das Thema am Leben xD


----------



## lennarth (18. Januar 2010)

das thema muss so heißen bleiben,für immer und ewig!
paules bilder sind wie immer gut und diese ledge an der er den 50-50 zaubert liebe ich 
heups can-can find ich sogar gut.wirklich


----------



## derFisch (18. Januar 2010)

Ich gebe noch was zum besten: 



So, wer ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (18. Januar 2010)

> So, wer ist das?


Du. Ich erkenne Dich an den roten Schuhen.


----------



## derFisch (18. Januar 2010)

negativ.   ich bin ungefähr genauso beweglich wie ein kühlschrank, meine füße könnt ich nie so drehen.


----------



## Hertener (18. Januar 2010)

Dann muss das der "Fahrradjunge" sein.


----------



## RISE (18. Januar 2010)

Oder Eddie Cleveland, der hat auch manchmal rote Schuhe an.


----------



## retrogott (18. Januar 2010)

Marco!


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. Januar 2010)

Polo !


----------



## derFisch (19. Januar 2010)

wie ihr da nur drauf gekommen seid


----------



## Fahrradjunge (19. Januar 2010)

wie gut das früher war 
da sind wenigstens noch andere viel gefahren -.-


----------



## uni922vega (19. Januar 2010)

Von heute mittag...erste Versuche Footjam Tailwhip, denke kann sich sehen lassen, nach ner Woche Bmx fahren 





Und hier das Video dazu !

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7261806/Footjam_Tailwhip_Versuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (19. Januar 2010)

paules bilder mag i, nur des bild vom railride is mir zu hell, überblitzt oder wie auch immer ihr profis das nennt. overice is männlicher als railmanual!


----------



## retrogott (19. Januar 2010)

Will dir ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber den ersten Teil vom "Footjam Tailwhip" (Ist ja kein richtiger) sollte eigentlich jeder hinbekommen, das "fangen" ist dann schon eher die Leistung.
Ein Versuch war ja aber schon garnicht schlecht.
Musst eben das Rad nach dem du es weggekickt hast leicht anheben, also den Lenker zu dir ziehen. Bei dir knallt das Ras meist so trustlos auf den Boden.

Viel Spaß beim üben


----------



## Flatpro (23. Januar 2010)

so, winter ist dumm und da muss man entweder in der wohnung fahren oder in irgendwelchen unterführungen...
ikeawerbung:



nohand:




die ikeawerbung darf auch als bikecheck hergenommen werden. neuer hobel is immer fein


----------



## holmar (23. Januar 2010)

solltest du vielleicht mal an die ikea werbeabteilung schicken. den "wohnst du noch" schlägt das um längen


----------



## DJ_BMX (23. Januar 2010)

Finde ich echt gut man !


----------



## nicusy (24. Januar 2010)

haha und das in der kleinen wohnung 
tighter neuer sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airik (9. Februar 2010)

passt hier wohl am besten


----------



## Hertener (9. Februar 2010)

> passt hier wohl am besten


Das kann man wohl sagen.


----------



## bodoreider (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## bodoreider (10. Februar 2010)

*oh sorry doppelt :-(*


----------



## Stirni (14. Februar 2010)

wieso ist heup weg? offizielles statement? internetsperre? kindersicherung?


----------



## RISE (14. Februar 2010)

Ist unterwegs bei Road Fools 16.


----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Februar 2010)

Kindersicherung  Ich krieg mich nimma.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (14. Februar 2010)




----------



## retrogott (14. Februar 2010)

Top, aber Signature ist nur im Orignalen gut.


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2010)

Rchrd sieht aus wie Mike Aitken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (15. Februar 2010)

Meinste es gibt so Leute die Stars kopieren?


----------



## rchrdkrnr (15. Februar 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich wie steven hamilton aussehen


----------



## rchrdkrnr (15. Februar 2010)

retrogott schrieb:


> Top, aber Signature ist nur im Orignalen gut.



der retrogott schwebt durch das universum wie weltraumschrott und regiert die welt, DEIN kopf ist sein hauptsitz
du bist die schwuchtel für die dich ausgibst.


----------



## retrogott (15. Februar 2010)

Ehhm, joa ganz wie du meinst.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (15. Februar 2010)

ja wie? gib mir fette props man! retrogott! RETROGOTT! Huss und Hodn, Hulk Hodn!


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2010)

Steven Hamilton ist so eine Mischung aus Holzfäller und Cher.


----------



## holmar (15. Februar 2010)

den original cherteile oder die nachgerüsteten?


----------



## rchrdkrnr (16. Februar 2010)

steven hamilton ist. 

du bist nicht.


----------



## lightmetal (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte Hamilton immer gepflegter in Erinnerung.

http://digbmx.com/resources/images/random-photo-ops/steven-hamilton-in-action!.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rchrdkrnr (16. Februar 2010)

mal so zum vergleich:

hamilton vor 5-6 Jahren

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3196811"]Steven Hamilton from The Day Is Over (2004) on Vimeo[/ame]

hamilton heute
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7654402"]hood antics presents: a session with Steven Hamilton on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lightmetal (16. Februar 2010)

Und so einer war mal mein Vorbild. Drogen alta.


----------



## BaronAlex (16. Februar 2010)

Ach wo! Jetzt ist er auf alle Fälle lustiger


----------



## rchrdkrnr (16. Februar 2010)

was denn? fährt doch immer noch total geil. und gegen LSD ist ja nun wirklich nichts einzuwenden!
er ist und bleibt der beste bmx fahrer für mich


----------



## Airik (18. Februar 2010)

Rohmaterial und ein Videosegment.  Guter Vergleich.


----------



## ChristophK (18. Februar 2010)

du hast es nicht kapiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude#33 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich unterbreche mal dreist diese sinnbefreite Diskussion.
Fahrer ist der Illya. Foto hab ich gemacht.


----------



## lightmetal (18. Februar 2010)

Die Unterbrechung lohnt sich.


----------



## Airik (19. Februar 2010)

ChristophK schrieb:


> du hast es nicht kapiert...



schon klar das es auch um den Kleidungsstil ging... 

das Tailwhip Photo ist echt gelungen, nur die Pedalstellung sieht nach fiesem Eiersalat aus!


----------



## Flatpro (19. Februar 2010)

bissal grau, fahrer vorn zu hell... nich ganz so wunderprächtig, aber super move


----------



## nicusy (22. Februar 2010)

spot is schniecke!


----------



## man1x (22. Februar 2010)

Mehr auf: http://knochnsklzzz.blogspot.com


----------



## ChristophK (23. Februar 2010)

nicusy schrieb:


> spot is schniecke!



das täuscht.

leider...


----------



## mainfluffy (23. Februar 2010)

NEU:
Für die anderen Videos auf den Titel klicken.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kP-T4C4RhM"]YouTube- Der Wille zum Fahren // TeddomVideos[/ame]

Edit: Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere mich ja noch.
Ist aber schon paar Wochen her.
Ich werde mich dieses mal mehr zurückhalten,versprochen!


----------



## RISE (23. Februar 2010)

Super, hab gleich auch den Titel mal entsprechend abgeändert.


----------



## qam (23. Februar 2010)

Tolles "JA MAN!!!!!!1111111111!!!1einselfelf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airik (23. Februar 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Super, hab gleich auch den Titel mal entsprechend abgeändert.



Ey dis is Mobbing !!!!!


----------



## Hertener (23. Februar 2010)

Nee, das ist, unverkennbar, heup!


----------



## retrogott (23. Februar 2010)

Tricks an nem höhergelegten DinA3 Blatt gemischt mit Musik wie in nem schlechten Porno.
Du schaffst es immer wieder, heup.


----------



## RISE (23. Februar 2010)

Ich find das nicht mal schlecht und den Spot fänd ich auch irgendwie spannender als ne Quarter.


----------



## Hertener (24. Februar 2010)

Und das "höhergelegte DinA3 Blatt" verrutscht auch noch, nachdem es zurecht gelegt und bevor es zum ersten Mal angefahren wurde. 
Aber ein gewisses Repertoire kann man heup nun wirklich nicht mehr absprechen.


----------



## lightmetal (24. Februar 2010)

Die Basics für den trendbewussten Jungbmxer hat er drauf.


----------



## mainfluffy (24. Februar 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Nee, das ist, unverkennbar, heup!










RISE schrieb:


> Ich find das nicht mal schlecht und den Spot fänd ich auch irgendwie spannender als ne Quarter.



Ist er auch.


Danke.


----------



## Stirni (24. Februar 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere mich ja noch.




ein ganzer thread wurd nach dir benannt,man


----------



## der Digge (24. Februar 2010)

Heupolicious


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (24. Februar 2010)

Der Namenswechsel unterstreicht deine Wheackness nur.
Was erhoffst du dir dadurch bitte?
Warum stellst du überhaupt immer Videos rein, wenn so gut wie alle der 5-10 aktiven Leute hier dein Kram in der Luft zerfetzen.
Warum gehst du nicht einfach ins BMX-Forum?
Und warum nennst du dich Mainfluffy?


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2010)

Und warum hältst du nicht einfach mal die Klappe? Du bist ja nun auch noch nicht so lange dabei, um hier gleich mal voll auszuteilen...


----------



## retrogott (24. Februar 2010)

Haha, wenn du meinst.


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, mein ich. 
Und wenn du weiter in dem Ton schreibst, bist du derjenige, der bald ins BMX Forum geht.


----------



## fffoxhunter (25. Februar 2010)

man1x schrieb:


> Mehr auf: http://knochnsklzzz.blogspot.com


 

Schön hier mal was aus feudenheim zu sehen! Die kleine jumpbox fetzt! Gruß nach hoggene!


----------



## lennarth (1. März 2010)

langsam geht mir dieser name auf den geist,ich glaub ich brauch nen neuen account


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. März 2010)

Ja, oder Thomas oder Rikman mal anschreiben. Ging bei mir irgendwann auch mal recht schnell mit dem abändern.


----------



## lennarth (1. März 2010)

näää dat sind janz faule..die antworten nie.naja woscht,geht um die bilder


----------



## qam (2. März 2010)

Bilder rocken!


----------



## Flatpro (2. März 2010)

geile halle, darf man da auch mit normalopegs rein? und wo is die?


----------



## lennarth (2. März 2010)

halle ist in siegen/niederschelden,100 meter vom draußen-park die straße runter.normale pegs sind nicht erlaubt,allerdings kriegt der hallenwart es eh nicht auf die reihe,dich anzuschnauzen,der sprach nur englisch und hat auf die frage,ob ich die bank vor die wand rücken darf nur komisch geguckt und nichts gemacht


----------



## Berti (5. März 2010)

Leider auch nich icke, aber Fotos von mir
Fahrer ist Albi aus Dresden

(klick für Link zu flickr...)


----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2010)

Schönes Wetter in Dresden  Bilder gefallen mir sehr. Das Sigma ist ja echt ne gute Investition, oder?


----------



## Berti (5. März 2010)

Sigma als auch Walimex (85 1.4) sind beides enorm geile Investitionen!
Aber vor allem das Fisheye kann man so krass vielfältig einsetzen... sollte man haben, vor allem durch die Nähe, die damit bei Sportfotos möglich is


----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2010)

Ich hab leider erstmal nur eine Kamera mit "Joghurtbecher" (Zitat Paule Anm. d. Red.) von Canon. Erstmal wieder bisschen sparen für was Weitwinkliges.


----------



## Berti (5. März 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ich hab leider erstmal nur eine Kamera mit "Joghurtbecher" (Zitat Paule Anm. d. Red.) von Canon. Erstmal wieder bisschen sparen für was Weitwinkliges.



mh, Joghurtbecher ist eigentlich der Fachbegriff für ne Diffusorkappe fürn Blitz... ?
Meinst du ne Glasscherbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2010)

Ich mein das Canon EF 50mm 1,8  II.


----------



## Berti (5. März 2010)

Na da geht doch was! Gibts auch nen Billigheimer von Nikon, der das absolut abgefahrendste Preisleistungsverhältnis überhaupt hat. Klapprig, aber meeegageil

um die Spam-offtopic-Keule zu vermeiden:


(der nosepick is leider unscharf... ist aber auchn manuelles Objektiv und dazu ne 1,4er Blende... abartig )


----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2010)

Damit ich auch nicht Offtopic bin meine ersten Kinderradbilder mit neuer Kamera und so.
Dudes sind allesamt aus Görlitz.


----------



## nicusy (5. März 2010)

warum macht ihr die bilder nur immer so eng?? 
wenigstens die rampe mit drauf nehmen... 
rider in the sky = nogo


----------



## paule_p2 (5. März 2010)

Berti schrieb:


> Sigma als auch Walimex (85 1.4) sind beides enorm geile Investitionen!
> Aber vor allem das Fisheye kann man so krass vielfältig einsetzen... sollte man haben, vor allem durch die Nähe, die damit bei Sportfotos möglich is




bei so einer geilen Investition könnte man sich fast überlegen, die Kamera grade zu halten!


----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2010)

nicusy schrieb:


> warum macht ihr die bilder nur immer so eng??
> wenigstens die rampe mit drauf nehmen...
> rider in the sky = nogo



Ich glaub das ist sehr Geschmacksabhängig. Das angehangene Bild taugt mir so nicht wirklich.


----------



## qam (5. März 2010)

Die Action ist auf jedenfall mega-tight! Mir gefällts!


----------



## Berti (6. März 2010)

(http://www.flickr.com/photos/brougy/4406986876/sizes/l/)


----------



## Airik (8. März 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ich hab leider erstmal nur eine Kamera mit "Joghurtbecher" (Zitat Paule Anm. d. Red.) von Canon. Erstmal wieder bisschen sparen für was Weitwinkliges.



Hauptsache läuft =) Aber probier wirklich mal mehr Rampe mit auf das Bild zu nehmen.



paule_p2 schrieb:


> bei so einer geilen Investition könnte man sich fast überlegen, die Kamera grade zu halten!



Kamera gerade halten gibt es erst ab 1.2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (8. März 2010)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> bei so einer geilen Investition könnte man sich fast überlegen, die Kamera grade zu halten!



Wo ist das Problem? Die Fotos sind nun nicht unbedingt durch "draufhalten und abwarten, was rauskommt", entstanden, also finde ich das nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt


nachtrag: waren die ersten seit langem mal wieder. aber ich werd das nächste mal schauen, ob sich ein gerader horizont besser macht finde die bewegung und aufregung aber recht passend.


----------



## paule_p2 (8. März 2010)

Berti schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Die Fotos sind nun nicht unbedingt durch "draufhalten und abwarten, was rauskommt", entstanden, also finde ich das nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt
> 
> 
> nachtrag: waren die ersten seit langem mal wieder. aber ich werd das nächste mal schauen, ob sich ein gerader horizont besser macht finde die bewegung und aufregung aber recht passend.



vielleicht habe ich da ja andere ansprüche aber nur weil man bei einem fisheyefoto auf den ersten blick nicht unbedingt sieht, dass es kippt, sollte man doch drauf achten, dass es halbwegs gerade ist... aber das ist nur meine meinung und ich mag mich da auch niemandem aufdrängen.


----------



## Daniel_D (10. März 2010)

Finde das TT Bild großartig und glaube es wäre bei gerade gehaltener Kamera langweilig


----------



## nicusy (10. März 2010)

also mir persönlich gefällt es null... mir wird da eher schwindelig
und da man keinen bezug zur rampe hat kann man mMn die Action nicht richtig einschätzen


----------



## Berti (10. März 2010)

Naja, Geschmackssache. Ich werde aber bei den nächsten Shots mal dran denken und versuchen, gleiche Situationen ähnlich aufzunehmen. wenn ihr wollt, dürft ihr beurteilen
Mich stört eher noch die Verwacklung des Fahrers, liegt wohl am Synczeitenproblem...

Frage: Ihr habt sicher auch mechanische Verschlüsse mit Synczeiten <=1/320 bzw 1/250: verwackeln Bilder bei den Zeiten noch, wenn es bspw. nen schnellen Sprung gibt?
Ich tippe irgendwie darauf, dass die Kurze AUslösezeit bei der 1/250 für ne quasi Zweitbelichtung gesorgt hat und daher das Verwischen reinkommt...


----------



## qam (10. März 2010)

Öäüh, weniger Gelaber, mehr Bilder? 
No offense! :<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (11. März 2010)

Berti schrieb:


> Naja, Geschmackssache. Ich werde aber bei den nächsten Shots mal dran denken und versuchen, gleiche Situationen ähnlich aufzunehmen. wenn ihr wollt, dürft ihr beurteilen
> Mich stört eher noch die Verwacklung des Fahrers, liegt wohl am Synczeitenproblem...
> 
> Frage: Ihr habt sicher auch mechanische Verschlüsse mit Synczeiten <=1/320 bzw 1/250: verwackeln Bilder bei den Zeiten noch, wenn es bspw. nen schnellen Sprung gibt?
> Ich tippe irgendwie darauf, dass die Kurze AUslösezeit bei der 1/250 für ne quasi Zweitbelichtung gesorgt hat und daher das Verwischen reinkommt...



Das ist Bewegungsunschärfe, bei knallender Sonne ist blitzen ehr nicht so sinnvoll, es sei denn du stellst da einen Ranger hin... es kann aber auch daran liegen dass dein Blitz bei voller Power eine zu lange Abbrennzeit hat und dadurch der Fahrer nicht richtig eingefroren wird.



qam schrieb:


> Öäüh, weniger Gelaber, mehr Bilder?
> No offense! :<



damit auch alle zufrieden sind... B-Shot von der Platte (ja ich weiß dass es kippt und das verdeckte Gesicht war geplant...)


----------



## nicusy (11. März 2010)

Berti schrieb:


> Mich stört eher noch die Verwacklung des Fahrers, liegt wohl am Synczeitenproblem...
> 
> Frage: Ihr habt sicher auch mechanische Verschlüsse mit Synczeiten <=1/320 bzw 1/250: verwackeln Bilder bei den Zeiten noch, wenn es bspw. nen schnellen Sprung gibt?
> Ich tippe irgendwie darauf, dass die Kurze AUslösezeit bei der 1/250 für ne quasi Zweitbelichtung gesorgt hat und daher das Verwischen reinkommt...



ich würd auch sagen dass du die kamera nicht wirklich ruhig gehalten hast beim abdrücken oder?


----------



## Hertener (11. März 2010)

schönes Rad - passende Schuhsohle


----------



## Berti (11. März 2010)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> bei so einer geilen Investition könnte man sich fast überlegen, die Kamera grade zu halten!





nicusy schrieb:


> ich würd auch sagen dass du die kamera nicht wirklich ruhig gehalten hast beim abdrücken oder?



ja, habe mitgezogen.. aber bei ner schnellen Verschlusszeit sollte das (im Vergleich zum schnelleren Fahrer) ja recht langsame Mitziehen nicht so problematisch sein, oder is das falsch?


----------



## nicusy (12. März 2010)

Berti schrieb:


> ja, habe mitgezogen.. aber bei ner schnellen Verschlusszeit sollte das (im Vergleich zum schnelleren Fahrer) ja recht langsame Mitziehen nicht so problematisch sein, oder is das falsch?




doch weil du bei hellem tageslicht ne relativ lange belichtungszeit hast. und da der blitz nicht alles im bild komplett einfrieren kann verwischt es dir, besonders bei mitziehern

würd aber sagen dass wir da evtl mal nen neues thema aufmachen, weil hier gehört des eig nicht hin!


zum thema:
ausm letzten sommer 
fahrer: manu
Bild: ich


----------



## lightmetal (12. März 2010)

Ich würd ja sagen das man das viel besser im grünen Forum diskutieren könnte da mich speziell unser Sport als Fotografieobjekt interessiert und da gibt es eine Menge Fragen.


----------



## mainfluffy (13. März 2010)

Von heute.
Wenig gefilmt, vieel mehr gefahren.
Hier das Ergebnis.
Kann immernoch nicht wieder gehen... ---> 0:59 min. 
Eigentlich voll harmlos,bin aber mit dem Oberschnekel unglücklich auf den Lenker gefallen 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isOsZEewWeE


----------



## RISE (13. März 2010)

Auf deinen Hoframpen hätte ich mehr Spaß als in so manchem Park.


----------



## Hertener (13. März 2010)

Also, die regelmäßige Verwendung der Zeitlupe kann ich ja noch ertragen, aber dieses Flackern geht mir mal echt auf den Zeiger.


----------



## mainfluffy (14. März 2010)

die einzigsten BMXer in meiner näheren umgebung,von denen es ein video gibt.
Leider an dem tag nicht da gewesen ;(

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKdQmzTZ-u8"]YouTube- One Day Pipe Session[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (16. März 2010)

Edit ach ich bin unhöflich...


----------



## lennarth (16. März 2010)

bei 0:23 kurz weggucken
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10215077"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2010)

ganz nett mal in schwartz weiss, aber was war denn jetz bei 0:23?


----------



## Hertener (17. März 2010)

Wer Kinder glücklich macht erhält von mir grundsätzlich die volle Punktzahl!


----------



## RISE (17. März 2010)

Dann erzähl den Spruch mal in Holland, da kannste ja jedem n Highfive geben. 

Das Video ist gut. Wollte bei 0:23 weggucken, aber war doch zu neugierig.


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2010)

naja also dieses krüppelige hände wegmachen.mir fiel erst später auf,dass es nicht gut aussieht.hätt ich mal tiregrab gemacht,die kann ich wenigstens
danke


----------



## retrogott (17. März 2010)

Hättest du nichts gesagt hätte ich das bei 23 für nen Tiregrab gehalten.
Super Video.
Müssen "wieder" fahren gehen


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2010)

tiregrab kann ich bisschen besser 




ja wann bist du denn mal in braunschweg wenn ich da bin dikkah


----------



## retrogott (17. März 2010)

Ok, der ist nochmal nen Stückchen besser 

Ja kp, heute meine erste "Session" gefahren nach der Pause. Muss mir jetzt noch für vorne nen zweites Peg holen und mir meine Curb basteln dann könn wa im April voll durchstarten. 
Aber komm halt einfach ICQ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (21. März 2010)

`

das gute wetter ausnutzen =)


----------



## RISE (21. März 2010)

Gute Aktion, aber die Hose passt nicht so richtig oder?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (21. März 2010)

jah doch die passt xD
die hosen sind halt extremen belastungen ausgesetzt und so und weil das so einfahc viel cooler is und die weiber drauf stehen is das doch echt sinnvoll =*


----------



## DJ_BMX (21. März 2010)

Hehe.
Lektion eins zum aufreisen von Arsch und Frauen.
Hose runter das hat mehr Style !
Guter Tisch


----------



## uni922vega (22. März 2010)

Erster Tag auf den Dirts !


----------



## Dude#33 (24. März 2010)

Schönes Wetter lockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (26. März 2010)




----------



## Flatpro (27. März 2010)

der 3er is heisser scheiss


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10432033"]vfv nullzehn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hertener (27. März 2010)

hihi


----------



## qam (27. März 2010)

Über nassen Beton fahren is nich so geil...  Aber mir gefällt das Video sehr sehr gut!


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Über nassen Beton fahren is nich so geil...  Aber mir gefällt das Video sehr sehr gut!



danke, ist aber holz


----------



## qam (28. März 2010)

Ja neee.. ääähhh.. das siehst du falsch, das ist schon Beton! PP
Naja gut... dann fährt man halt über garnix was nass is!


----------



## Jumanji (28. März 2010)

ein Bild als ich noch aktiv war....


----------



## majesty (28. März 2010)




----------



## mainfluffy (2. April 2010)

nice wetter.schlechter spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

olalaa...........;-)


----------



## mainfluffy (3. April 2010)

von heute.street.


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

> Dieses Video enthält Content von WMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar.


So what?



> von heute.street.


Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. Respekt!


----------



## mainfluffy (4. April 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> So what?




also ich kanns sehen (?)

danke.
kommt gleich noch eins von heute.


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

Also, ich kann's nicht sehen. Gleiche Meldung wie gestern.
Du hast da wohl irgendwelche Musik verwendet, die der *W*arner *M*usic *G*roup gehört!


----------



## mainfluffy (4. April 2010)

blubb.
mag ich nicht.


Ostern. - Park


----------



## Philipipo (5. April 2010)

kommt sehr low rüber aber des macht es so flowig!;-)

und 0:56 is net schlecht gemacht da hat man was zum lachen!xD

;-)


----------



## mainfluffy (5. April 2010)

danke.
mit low war gemeint ...(?)


----------



## Nsfahrer (5. April 2010)

ich denk mit low war gemeint dass die aktion zwar bisschen "low" , also nicht grad die beste aktion war, aber gerade dass macht es sehr flowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (5. April 2010)

achso.
ok.


----------



## Philipipo (6. April 2010)

ich meinte mit low das es langsam rüber kommt.....
sorry wegen meiner aussprache ;-)


----------



## Stirni (6. April 2010)

dann ist es aber slow.

könnt ihr bitte deutsche wörter benutzen? so redet ihr doch auch nicht mit euren freunden,oder?


----------



## Daniel_D (6. April 2010)

SLOW - genau das ist es, was mir bei allen diesen Aktionen auffällt. "Hilfe, hoffentlich verletz ich mich nich" und "Ich will BMX fahren, aber nur ein bisschen" 

Junge, die Jumpbox ist grade mal 1 1/2 Meter breit, es ist unglaublich, dass du die konsequent als Flyout benutzt.


----------



## RISE (6. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> dann ist es aber slow.
> 
> könnt ihr bitte deutsche wörter benutzen? so redet ihr doch auch nicht mit euren freunden,oder?



Kann gut sein. Heute waren so ein paar 10jährige im Skatepark. So wie die mit- oder besser gegeneinander gesprochen haben, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass uns irgendwelche Taliban wegbomben wollen.


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. April 2010)

Boah erlebt mal die Ghettokids in meinem Park. Da flipt ihr aus man !

Die geben mit nem Praktikerrad an wo der Lenke so weit nach vorne ist und der Sattel ganz oben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. April 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Kann gut sein. Heute waren so ein paar 10jährige im Skatepark. So wie die mit- oder besser gegeneinander gesprochen haben, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass uns irgendwelche Taliban wegbomben wollen.



da kriegt man dann schon ein wenig verständnis.
das ist hier zwar nicht soo schlimm,aber auch schon zuviel.


----------



## HEIZER (6. April 2010)

... Du Musch.lecker... ein ca 9 jähriger heute im Hochlarpark zu einem anderen gleichaltrigen    ... ich mache mir so langsam echt Sorgen um meine Rente !


----------



## RISE (6. April 2010)

Ja, also bei uns wurden wirklich sämtliche Mutterwitze durchgekaut, inkl. 

- Meine Mutter hat mich mit 14 gekriegt
- Meine Mutter hat mich mit 8000 gekriegt
- Meine Mutter hat mich gekriegt als sie 4 war

und mein etwas höflicher formulierter Favorit:

- Deine Mutter ist so blöd, dass sie auf dem Schwulenparkplatz mit sämtlichen Männern Snusnu macht. 

Und als ob das nicht schon unerträglich genug wäre, tauchen immer gleich 10 von denen auf und fahren kreuz und quer, natürlich ohne auch nur einmal zu gucken.


----------



## Nsfahrer (6. April 2010)

zum glück kennt ihr die hippies nicht die in unserm park immer abhängen^^


----------



## mainfluffy (7. April 2010)

bei uns auf der pipe hängt immer ne kita und ein kindergarten rum .
die spielen sogar mit den betreuern fußball auf der pipe!


----------



## Daniel_D (7. April 2010)

Stress machen und durchfahren. Aber dafür muss man schnell sein, Monsieur Heup


----------



## lightmetal (7. April 2010)

Was ihr für Probleme habt. Einmal das Rad in die Richtung schmeißen, brüllen und die Kids kamen nie wieder.


----------



## RISE (7. April 2010)

Hat gestern auch nicht geholfen. Hier ist der Platz ja in einen Sportpark integriert, der auf Fußball fokussiert ist und prinzipiell waren und sind da alle Verantwortlichen gegen den Skatepark, so dass sie nur auf sowas warten. 
Allerdings wird sich das Problem von selbst lösen. Meistens verlieren die auf ihren vollgefederten 20" Rädern nach ein paar Wochen eh die Lust und/oder ihnen ist einfach keine sinnlosere Freizeitgestaltung eingefallen.


----------



## Stirni (7. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Was ihr für Probleme habt. Einmal das Rad in die Richtung schmeißen, brüllen und die Kids kamen nie wieder.



bei uns sind das leider so kids,wo dann die "große brüda" kommen. und da es davon hier mehr als genug gibt,und die lage aufgrund lokaler politischer parteien etwas gespannt ist,sollte man da sowas auch unterlassen.


----------



## lightmetal (7. April 2010)

Armes Westdeutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (8. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Armes Westdeutschland.



+ Bargteheide.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Armes Westdeutschland.



Wenigstens haben wir vierlagiges S.cheiÃhauspapier


----------



## lightmetal (8. April 2010)

Bei euren schlechten Straßen muss der Arsch ja wenigstens einmal am Tag verwöhnt werden.


----------



## Daniel_D (8. April 2010)

Wir haten gegen die völlig falsch Peergroup. Ich zeig euch mal, wie das richitg geht



lightmetal schrieb:


> Was ihr für Probleme habt. Einmal das Rad in die Richtung schmeißen, brüllen und die Kids kamen nie wieder.



1. Würden 90% der heutigen BMX Fahrer ihr Rad nicht mal gegen eine Hauswand lehnen, geschweige denn auf irgendwen schmeißen
2. Würde es dann sowieso vorher zu Plastikstaub zerfallen, ehe es beim Kind ankäme
3. Selbst wenn es in einem Stück ankäme, was soll daran verletzten? PLastikpedale? PlastikSättel? Plastik Lenkerenden, an Plastikvorbauten?
4. Selbst wenn man ihnen ein Schmeißwürdiges gäbe, könnten sie es eh kaum hochheben, und erst recht nicht werfen.
5. Und auch wenn sie es dann irgendwie schafften, müssten sie immer noch brüllen und nicht kreischen wie Bill Kaulitz auf Helium.

Damit besteht das Problem weiter, trotz schlechter Straßen.


----------



## lennarth (8. April 2010)

du hingegen bist total antitrend und eh der coolste,außerdem hast du die fettesten echten streetmoves und bist ja nicht auch nur eins von den opfern wie wir,die irgendwas nachmachen.ohne dein rad zu kennen..animal sattel?hoher rahmen?tanwallreifen?vier pegs?
cool!


----------



## Stirni (8. April 2010)




----------



## Dude#33 (8. April 2010)

So geht man mit denen um:





Nur hat der Schlingel uns auch noch von 1 auf 1,50 hochgehandelt und nach 4 Fotos keinen Bock mehr gehabt.


----------



## Stirni (8. April 2010)

dazu hättet ihr ihn bringen müssen:


----------



## Philipipo (8. April 2010)

GAIL!!xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (8. April 2010)

nein,nicht GAIL XDDD


----------



## qam (9. April 2010)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob diverse Leute einfach nur total ********** sind... what ever... Stirni und Lenny, ich hab euch so liep <3 :*


----------



## Dude#33 (9. April 2010)

Als ob das jetzt so schwer und risikoreich war, da einen Bunnyhop drüber zu ziehen. Wenn das nicht mit Sicherheit geklappt hätte, hätten wirs doch gar nicht erst gemacht.


----------



## lennarth (9. April 2010)

dich meinte er glaube ich nicht,das war ja ein cooler move.vielleicht eher unseren legasthenikerfreund da oben..


----------



## Daniel_D (9. April 2010)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> du hingegen bist total antitrend und eh der coolste,außerdem hast du die fettesten echten streetmoves und bist ja nicht auch nur eins von den opfern wie wir,die irgendwas nachmachen.ohne dein rad zu kennen..animal sattel?hoher rahmen?tanwallreifen?vier pegs?
> cool!



Schade, dass dein Reflexionsniveau nicht ausreicht das bisschen Selbstironie in meinem Post zu verstehen. Das nimmt einem den Spaß am Schreiben und nervt.


----------



## lennarth (10. April 2010)

was absolut nichts daran ändert,dass das ein dämlicher post war.außerdem will ich radfahrbilder sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> !
> 
> Die geben mit nem Praktikerrad an wo der Lenke so weit nach vorne ist und der Sattel ganz oben ist.


----------



## Flatpro (14. April 2010)

ich will ja nich nur spammen. kurzer nachmittag in münchen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S8YUZa9aVQ"]YouTube- BMX - Afterwork Session[/nomedia]


----------



## mainfluffy (14. April 2010)

nicht allszu gute quali,weil screenshot.
















[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10934302"]Nice Wetter. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## fffoxhunter (15. April 2010)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich will ja nich nur spammen. kurzer nachmittag in münchen:
> YouTube- BMX - Afterwork Session


----------



## Philipipo (15. April 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> nicht allszu gute quali,weil screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schönes Video

wie immer



P.S.bei uns ist leider immernoch sch***** Wetter...naja halt April :-(


----------



## mainfluffy (15. April 2010)

bei uns ist nur sonne und 15°C.
wie groß deutschland doch ist...


nicht.


----------



## Philipipo (16. April 2010)

naja bei uns wird es so langsam besser.....


----------



## uni922vega (18. April 2010)




----------



## lightmetal (19. April 2010)

Großartige Bearbeitung, Profiprogramm oder?


----------



## mainfluffy (19. April 2010)

Ok...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uni922vega (19. April 2010)

Ja Profi Paint^^


----------



## lightmetal (21. April 2010)

|<â¬\/\/Â£ !!!
|<@|\||\|Â§7 Ã¾Âµ @ÂµÃ§|-| Â§0 P|-|070Â§|-|0p?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (21. April 2010)

recke =)


----------



## RISE (21. April 2010)

Mike Miller scheint jetzt in Dinslaken zu wohnen.


----------



## Flatpro (21. April 2010)

geiler fi cker du!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (22. April 2010)

danke danke =))

der tag war auch richtig gut und hat übelst bock gemacht da zu fahren mal wieder =)


----------



## uni922vega (24. April 2010)

Langeweile + nen Hammer und Nägel + Holz





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## uni922vega (25. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RememberMe131#p/a/u/0/RZDo5YHK9yQ


----------



## mainfluffy (26. April 2010)

uni922vega schrieb:


> YouTube- Manual Skillz Bmx




Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (26. April 2010)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> danke danke =))
> 
> der tag war auch richtig gut und hat übelst bock gemacht da zu fahren mal wieder =)



Sag doch mal Bescheid wenn ihr wieder nach Hochlaa kommt


----------



## uni922vega (26. April 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.




http://www.youtube.com/user/RememberMe131#p/a/u/0/RZDo5YHK9yQ


----------



## mainfluffy (27. April 2010)

:d


----------



## uni922vega (28. April 2010)

Tolle Kommentare gibst du von dir


----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab6kX0SbcwY"]YouTube- Webedit Spring 10[/nomedia]
Warum lassen sich die Videos nicht mehr als Kasten umwandeln,dass man die hier direkt sehen kann?


----------



## lennarth (1. Mai 2010)

schnitt und so find ich ziemlich gut und auch fahrerisch hast du dich ja ordentlich gemacht.aber nohander und tobogans z.b. könntest du noch sauberer machen dann ist es sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

danke dir.wird dran gearbeitet


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2010)

heup was los  bin echt positiv überrascht.


----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

dir auch ein danke.


----------



## lightmetal (1. Mai 2010)

Holla die Waldfee, das hat ja richtig was gebracht das wir den heup immer so fies gestänkert haben.  Sauguter Fortschritt.


----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, das hat ja richtig was gebracht das wir den heup immer so fies gestänkert haben.  Sauguter Fortschritt.



Danke.
Ich denke auch 
Hier das neue Video... ...nicht.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (1. Mai 2010)




----------



## mainfluffy (1. Mai 2010)

ist das 1. railride?
sehr geile fotos.


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2010)

Die dicke Frau im letzten Bild macht mich total scharf.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2010)

Feeder?


----------



## qam (2. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch schon ganz wuschig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (2. Mai 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Die dicke Frau im letzten Bild macht mich total scharf.


Finger weg von meiner Freundin 

Aber echt schöne Foto's & netter Affro beim ersten


----------



## Airik (6. Mai 2010)

schon etwas älter
großes Rad wollte nicht mehr, da muss das kleine der Freundin herhalten.


----------



## BaronAlex (6. Mai 2010)

netter Spot!


----------



## Airik (8. Mai 2010)

passend dazu.


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2010)

Falls ihr mal nach Greifswald kommt, bringt den Spot bitte mit.


----------



## Flatpro (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2010)

Der Vorbau gefällt!


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Mai 2010)

aktion gefällt, foto ehr nicht.


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Buch mal Paule fÃ¼rs Fotoshooting. 
@paule: Die 250â¬ fÃ¼r die Aktfotos haben sich Ã¼brigens rentiert, mein Jappy-Profil hat gleich viel mehr Klicks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (9. Mai 2010)

david ich will da n barre runter sehen!!


----------



## HEIZER (9. Mai 2010)

kleines Vid von nem Kumpel aus Recklinghausen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XzrorEpLYs&feature=related"]YouTube- Dominik MÃ¼ller - Hochlarmark[/nomedia]


----------



## Flatpro (10. Mai 2010)

gut paule, wann kommste nach münchen?


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Mai 2010)

wenn nächtigungsplätze am start sind lässt sich darüber reden, münchen wollten wir eh mal ansteuern.


----------



## Hertener (11. Mai 2010)

Gute Entscheidung!
Ich wünsche euch im voraus schon mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Federal.Tom (13. Mai 2010)

Hier mal 3 neue Sachen aus Dorsten:

*Ein Preview Video, war gedacht als vorspann auf die Videos die jetzt schon teilweise da sind:*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plkpwFjdGYw"]YouTube- "Some New Stuff" - Preview Video || BMX-Dorsten[/nomedia]


*Ein Kranker neuer Trick von Karl (Sein erstes richtiges Video ist noch in Arbeit):*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVwg1Z6GCz0"]YouTube- Karl Frodermann - 360 to 180 nosetap[/nomedia]


*Und Das erste kleine Video von Dominik:*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8PILd2Ix3o"]YouTube- Dominik Spahn - "Some New Stuff " Part[/nomedia]




Filmer waren in allen 3 Videos Nils Klenner und ich, bearbeitet hab ich. *Viel Spaß*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (14. Mai 2010)

diese hd-sache is mir ja ein rätsel.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11748771"]rumgammeln on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mika92 (14. Mai 2010)

Edit vom Radfahren im März... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11049332"]MÃ¤rzEdit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mika92 (15. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Fotos hab ich auch noch anzubieten.. sind aber noch nicht nachbearbeitet
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642880
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642884
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642920
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642919


----------



## mainfluffy (22. Mai 2010)

der erfindet das BMX fahren ja komplett neu!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xheZgeKtCe4&feature=channel"]YouTube- Tim Knoll BMX Video[/nomedia]


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2010)

Das ist eher BMX stehen als BMX fahren.


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2010)

So sehr steht der doch gar nicht. Eher rollt er. Und das doch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## holmar (23. Mai 2010)

wir sollten diese erfindung "flatland" nennen!


----------



## Hertener (23. Mai 2010)

Nennen wir es doch einfach Freestyle.


----------



## L_AIR (23. Mai 2010)

viel schöner anzusehen als 360doublewhips, double backflips etc


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Mai 2010)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> jojojo
> rail ist in echt irgendwie krasser,als es aussieht
> http://img1.abload.de/img/railk4v7.jpg


is xé in mhl ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (24. Mai 2010)

wer hat krebs?


----------



## Hertener (24. Mai 2010)

Rapante, Rapante ...


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2010)

Kein Französisch in meinem Forum!!!


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2010)

is ken französisch ja?! is nur umgangssprache


----------



## Stirni (26. Mai 2010)

und was bedeutet das?


----------



## BaronAlex (26. Mai 2010)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> is ken französisch ja?! is nur umgangssprache


Und bei welchem Ureinwohnerstamm dieser Welt? 
Oder in der Vorschule?


----------



## mainfluffy (26. Mai 2010)

was ist vorschule?


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2010)

Das, was vor Gefängnis kommt.


----------



## holmar (26. Mai 2010)

ich dachte das nennt man "verhandlung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2010)

das hier endet im ot...
ok ich erkläre es kurz: Die beste Skatehalle in Thüringen heißt Thuringia Funpark, auch genannt XXl Halle. Daher kommt die Ableitung Xe.
für alle verständlich?


----------



## holmar (26. Mai 2010)

wir waren schon mitten im offtopic.
wenn man abkürzungen erklären muss sind sie irgendwie sinnfrei, nicht wahr?


----------



## hardyfreak (28. Mai 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> wir waren schon mitten im offtopic.
> wenn man abkürzungen erklären muss sind sie irgendwie sinnfrei, nicht wahr?


hast ja recht, aber leute die die halle halbweg´s kennen, wissen das si auch so genannt wird.


----------



## lennarth (28. Mai 2010)

haha ich bin da relativ regelmäßig und hab nie was davon gehört.das rail is da,ja.


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2010)

Meine Großeltern wohnen da und ich war noch nicht einmal in der Halle. Faulheit sei Dank.


----------



## Flatpro (30. Mai 2010)

1 altes bild auf der ganzen seite, ich glaub es hackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. Mai 2010)

mal was von gestern. erste versuche wieder dirt zu fahren.


----------



## holmar (30. Mai 2010)

und wie siehts dann aus, wenn du richtig dirt fährst?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. Mai 2010)

nein soll nur heißen das das bestimmt shcon n jahr her is wo ich ernsthaft versucht hab dirt zu fahren =)
und wenn ich richtig fahr üb ich wenigstens tricks und mach nich nur die die ich kann =P


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Juni 2010)

Neue bank


----------



## RISE (27. Juni 2010)

Foto ist murks, aber da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Hertener (27. Juni 2010)

Oha, ein Fliescher.


----------



## lightmetal (27. Juni 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mainfluffy (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## man1x (4. Juli 2010)

was machst du beim zweiten bild?

E: ah habs erkannt sry


----------



## Philipipo (6. Juli 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


>


 


sieht fasst so aus als würdest du über die Hecke gesprungen sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (6. Juli 2010)

bin ich doch auch


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Juli 2010)

Barspin.
Nicht perfekt, aber bin schon fast zufrieden.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ZpUNb29j8"]YouTube- Barspin[/nomedia]


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2010)

Respekt. Barspin finde ich eklig zu lernen.


----------



## Hertener (7. Juli 2010)

Ich auch, deswegen lasse ich es. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass er eines Tages von alleine kommt.


----------



## lennarth (8. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12584388"]hd test on Vimeo[/ame]

n barspin hab ich auch noch


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser 5050 ist so krank. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## lennarth (8. Juli 2010)

was wieso?


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Juli 2010)

Krank im Sinne von beeindruckend. Was für Eier man haben muss um einl mal gerade radlanges, lenkerhohes derart steiles Handrail anzuspringen von dem man weiß, dass man vermutlich nosedive rausrutscht mag ich nicht wissen wollen.


----------



## lennarth (8. Juli 2010)

achso oh danke 
naja ich habs 6 mal gemacht,beim ersten mal voll aufs maul,der zweite war der da oben aber weil er mir nicht gefallen hat so hab ichs noch 4 mal gemacht bis ich keinen bock mehr hatte weils einfach so gut wie unmöglich ist den normal zu landen..außer man heißt aaron ross.danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. Juli 2010)

hatte ja schonmal gesagt,dass ichs geil finde


----------



## lightmetal (8. Juli 2010)

Doublepeg beeindruckt mich auch hart.


----------



## lennarth (19. Juli 2010)

vimeo spinnt,deshalb youtube.hd anmachen und mir sagen wie ihr das findet 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S3Kl6oMwro"]YouTube- praha[/nomedia]


----------



## gutelaunecola (19. Juli 2010)

ich finds schnicke


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Juli 2010)

Die Außenaufnahmren sind gut und kreativ aber das Fahren fällt so ab. Immer die langweilige statische Kameraperspektive und schreckliches Filmlicht in der Halle. Find ich sehr schade, kannst ja fahren, editieren und filmen. Das nächste Mal solltest du einfach noch jemanden mitnehmen, Double Edits lockern das Ganze etwas auf und man ist bei der Perspektive nicht so eingeschränkt.


----------



## lennarth (19. Juli 2010)

ich kann da nix für,mein bruder wollte immer nicht filmen weil der selber so heiß auf fahren ist und im endeffekt hab ich eh fast nichts gemacht weil es jeden tag 37 grad waren..verschwitzt und ekelhaft sitzt du da rum mit einer kamera die dir überhitzung anzeigt 
ich werds aber versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2010)

Ich finds gut. Nur die Musik hört sich so an, als wärst du knapp 50, alleinstehend und würdest deine Freizeit damit verbringen, auf Weinfesten zu tanzen.


----------



## Hertener (19. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es auch gut und die Musik passt imho prima zu den Bildern. Etwas mehr Abwechselung bei den fahrerrischen Einlagen wäre schön gewesen. Unter Anbetracht der sommerlichen Hitze darf man da aber echt nicht meckern.


----------



## lennarth (20. Juli 2010)

danke..ja radfahren ist eh so ne sache..vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal besser werden 
@rise : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_Melon


----------



## Hertener (20. Juli 2010)

wer sollte das nicht?


----------



## RISE (20. Juli 2010)

Bei diesen Temperaturen ist das aber wirklich schon ein Geniestreich.


----------



## kauzization (26. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaH2P69fDqk"]YouTube- 4th of July[/nomedia]


----------



## Hertener (26. Juli 2010)

oh ja, sehr schön, sehr geschmeidig


----------



## RISE (26. Juli 2010)

Super Gleitcreme Action.


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Juli 2010)

Ein bisschen Hamilton drin. Auf jeden Fall sehr schön anzusehen.


----------



## mainfluffy (3. August 2010)

Das Fahren ist nicht so gut, Schnitt auch nicht, nur den neuen Skatepark in Bad Oldesloe ausgecheckt.
Dirts sind alt und bescheiden.
Hoffe das mit Quali geht jetzt, weil die eben beim abspielen sehr bescheiden war.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8U8IkxSMXU"]YouTube- New Skatepark in Bad Oldesloe Short BMX Edit[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (4. August 2010)

So.
Neu geschnippelt,bisschen anderes Material,neue Musik und andere Plattform.
Bisschen sehenswerter,würde ich sagen!

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13883630"]New Skatepark in Bad Oldesloe + Backyard on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mainfluffy (10. August 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl,der einzigste zu sein,der diesen Thread nutzt...?!

Egal.

Nicht die große Action...erstes mal fahren seit dem ich meine Rippe gebrochen hatte.
Sind auch nur Screenshots.

Nur provisorisch mit nem Download programm zusammengesetz.Deshalb die kleinen Ungleichmäßigkeiten.


----------



## Daniel_D (10. August 2010)

einziger als einzig gibt es nicht. 

Der Thread trägt ja auch deinen Namen ,was erwartest du?


----------



## mainfluffy (10. August 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> einziger als einzig gibt es nicht.


Ahyo?!


Daniel_D schrieb:


> Der Thread trägt ja auch deinen Namen ,was erwartest du?


Dann fordere ich hiermit meine ''Untertanen'' auf, diesen Thread ebenfalls zu nutzen(!!!).


----------



## holmar (11. August 2010)

mit der einstellung förderst du nur sozialistische tendenzen. diktatur ist keine lösung!


----------



## RISE (11. August 2010)

Als "Führungsperson" des Forums, die in einer sozialistischen Diktatur geboren wurde, halte ich mich dann auch besser raus...


----------



## lennarth (15. August 2010)

heup gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## mainfluffy (23. August 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14319848"]LbD Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

danke


----------



## qam (23. August 2010)

Wenn im "Full Video" noch mehr 180° sind... aber sonst ganz gut find ich, bis auf diese unglaubliche Puff-Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. August 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14161281"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

ich hab leider keine zeit und lust aufwendige videos zu schneiden


----------



## mainfluffy (23. August 2010)

nice.


----------



## L_AIR (24. August 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14367258"]brand on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mainfluffy (30. August 2010)

Tobogan heute erst richtig gelernt.


----------



## Hertener (31. August 2010)

Footjam gefällt


----------



## lennarth (25. September 2010)

bevor der thread ganz von der ersten seite verschwindet,hab ich mir gedacht ich rette den..
20 minuten nach der schule:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15262043"]..thursday evening  on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. September 2010)

Mir gefällts gut, am Halbcab kannst du noch n bisschen feilen, da sind auf jeden Fall noch Reserven da. Einfach mal richtig hochreißen.


----------



## lennarth (25. September 2010)

danke..
also ich mach den halfcab eigentlich nicht,um einen gemacht zu haben,sondern weils ab ner bestimmten geschwindigkeit einfach besser klappt als normal rausdrehen und weil sich das besser anfühlt.mit coaster konnte ich die so hoch wie normale bunnyhops,jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## HEIZER (25. September 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch 

Tabletop vom Sohnemann


----------



## hardyfreak (25. September 2010)

schön flach der tt!


----------



## mainfluffy (26. September 2010)




----------



## DJ_BMX (26. September 2010)

das video gefällt sehr.


----------



## Hertener (27. September 2010)

Filmchen gefällt, Tabletop ebenso und die Sequenzen retten den Titel des Threads!


----------



## mainfluffy (28. September 2010)

Was anderes hab ich nicht erwartet


----------



## DJ_BMX (29. September 2010)

haha jetzt seh ich ja erst die Bilder vom fluffy. 
Taugen echt was. Wie schnell du dich verbessert hast. ^^

Ist die Halle in Bayern?


----------



## mainfluffy (29. September 2010)

danke .
Ne.Nicht ganz. ''Bisschen'' weiter nördlich, genauer - Hamburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (29. September 2010)

ja gut. bisschen.


----------



## derFisch (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## mainfluffy (3. Oktober 2010)

hä? wo kommst denn du her bei dem bild?wallride to tailwhip?
sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## derFisch (3. Oktober 2010)

jupp, ich komm von der wand.


----------



## lennarth (3. Oktober 2010)

geile sau


----------



## mainfluffy (5. Oktober 2010)

jetzt erst recht!


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15669213"]Short Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2010)

wat n los hier?
buildl


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (2. November 2010)

wie heißt des lied da oben in vid von mainfluffy ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. November 2010)

Ein echter Klassiker: Bloc Party mit Banquet.


----------



## mainfluffy (4. November 2010)

ganz genau.


----------



## lennarth (15. November 2010)




----------



## mainfluffy (15. November 2010)

ai... der lennart stellt hier alles auf den kopf .
sieht nice aus.


----------



## lennarth (15. November 2010)

hab auch noch zwei videos voll schlechter oder ohne musik und mit vielen stürzen..so wie das die wilde meute will

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16588052"]leftovers summer 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16847467"]pain on Vimeo[/ame]

edit: zum bild oben,die matten liegen nur daneben weil ich keine lust hatte kopfüber aufs curb zu fallen und weil die pussy vor mir die brauchte..ich hab natürlich alles ohne gemacht.


----------



## Daniel_D (15. November 2010)

So sehen Fakiegrinds abei mir auch aus. Sind einfach sackschwer die Dinger. Vor allem weil viele ja nur 90° dranspringen und du nen richtigen 180er machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (15. November 2010)

naja normal kann ich den scheiss..nur diese ledge is steiler als sie aussieht und 10 meter lang..du bist einfach unten viel zu schnell für fakie kram..und bei dem halfcab raus hab ich mir halt fett den fuß verstaucht


----------



## mainfluffy (17. November 2010)

sieht aber derbe nice aus, backflip auch.was beim letzen passiert?


----------



## lennarth (17. November 2010)

hmmm beim flip ist nix passiert.halt bisschen mit den knien aufm lenker gelandet,ich glaub ich kauf mir mal schoner.aber bei dem letzten fakie grind:


----------



## Hertener (17. November 2010)

Aha, bail-am-rail-Session 

Respekt


----------



## Federal.Tom (21. November 2010)

Hier mal was neues aus Dorsten!
MC Karl "Levis" Frodermann am Start.

Hier ein neuer Self invented Trick. Der "Crazy Jam" aka nosetap-nacnac-seatgrap:







Und hier ein Nosemanual über ne kleine Subbox:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## RISE (21. November 2010)

Aktionen und Fotos sind ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## Hertener (22. November 2010)

Jepp, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2010)




----------



## Hertener (22. November 2010)

Als Laie sage ich mal:
Die Ausleuchtung ist zwar nicht so schön, das Rail aber in beachtlicher Höhe.


----------



## mainfluffy (23. November 2010)

was geht hier ab?
geile bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (25. November 2010)

schnappschuss


----------



## Daniel_D (25. November 2010)

Also die Fisheye- Optik macht das Ganze zu seiner seltsamen Angelegenheit.


----------



## mainfluffy (25. November 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17196752"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hertener (25. November 2010)

chic


----------



## RISE (25. November 2010)

Mein Sohn, aus dir wird mal was.


----------



## lennarth (25. November 2010)

find ich gut.und noch krasser ist,wie alle dich fertig gemacht haben früher


----------



## mainfluffy (26. November 2010)

@ Hertener
danke, du auch .
@RISE
mal sehen .
@lenny
jaha... 

danke erstmal.


----------



## Federal.Tom (27. November 2010)

lennarth schrieb:


> find ich gut.und noch krasser ist,wie alle dich fertig gemacht haben früher



Er hat damals aber auch teilweise echt komisches Zeug gelabert 

Aber Video und Aktionen sind cool!


----------



## mainfluffy (27. November 2010)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Er hat damals aber auch teilweise echt komisches Zeug gelabert
> 
> Aber Video und Aktionen sind cool!



haha.ja,kann sein .

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (27. November 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Also die Fisheye- Optik macht das Ganze zu seiner seltsamen Angelegenheit.



naja, das ding is halt rund


----------



## derFisch (27. November 2010)

mir ist laaaangweilig...


----------



## mainfluffy (27. November 2010)

nice wie immer.


----------



## Flatpro (28. November 2010)

haha marc, mir auch!


----------



## lennarth (29. November 2010)

ich hab auch nix zu tun..


----------



## Deleted175796 (1. Dezember 2010)

starke bilder 
der twhip im flat haut mich um..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (1. Dezember 2010)

mich auch.
die schnecke hat ihre aufgabe erfüllt 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_6M_FsKhb0"]YouTube        - Barspin[/nomedia]
2. richtiger Barspin

______________________________________
______________________________________


[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17362590"] [/ame]


----------



## lennarth (1. Dezember 2010)

wo wir grad bei hopwhips sind,wollen mir die fische und flachmänner dieser welt mal sagen,wie sie das anstellen?

ich packs mit dem catch fuß nicht.geht zwar öfter besser als in dem clip,aber ich schaffs nie,beide füße drauf zu haben.immer nur der nicht catch fuß

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG-cuZlbdlg"]YouTube        - unscharf[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted175796 (2. Dezember 2010)

das MUSS ich auch wissen!


----------



## derFisch (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir dein Video angucke, würd ich sagen, dass du dein Fahrrad nicht weit genug unter dich bringst. Die Bewegung scheint soweit in Ordnung zu sein, zum Schluss bleibt dein Rad aber auf deiner linken Seite. 
Wenn du so zu landen versuchst, kannst du höchstens einen Fuss auf den Pedalen platzieren ohne dich langzumachen.

Da gibts jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du springst nicht gerade, sondern etwas nach links versetzt hoch, oder du versuchst dein Rad wieder mit den Armen unter deinen Körper zu holen, indem du den Lenker zum Schluss weiter nach rechts ziehst. Was dir besser passt musst du selbst herausfinden.

Zum Vergleich: Hier spring ich zB etwas nach links, gar nicht viel, aber es reicht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlvleB1J_Lk"]YouTube        - morgenrunde[/nomedia]


----------



## Flatpro (19. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17971650"]eine runde im alten hertie in münchen[/ame]
waren leider nur knapp 2 stunden da, aber dafür find ichs ganz ordentlich.


----------



## mainfluffy (19. Dezember 2010)

noise.

hab gestern noch mal nen vernünftigen barspin gemacht mit beiden händen in der luft gecatcht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD5wHfNoTWs"]YouTube        - Barspin neu[/nomedia]


----------



## kauzization (20. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17991588"]am arbeitsplatz mit dem bmx on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lennarth (20. Dezember 2010)

das flachmannvideo is geil und der barspin von malte auch,mach die mal ausm bunnyhop
und auf der arbeit mitm rad muss cool sein.


----------



## kauzization (20. Dezember 2010)

Mal was Off-Topic:

Ist hier jemand aus Bremen oder aus der Gegend?


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. Dezember 2010)

Gleich kommt Rise und schließt den Topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (20. Dezember 2010)

ruhe jetz mit ot!


----------



## Flatpro (30. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18141758"]http://vimeo.com/18141758[/ame]


----------



## mainfluffy (30. Dezember 2010)

2:40 hat style .

sehr chilliges video.echt geil.


----------



## BMXingFelix (30. Dezember 2010)

5:25 find ich geiler


----------



## mainfluffy (8. Januar 2011)

Tag in aurich.
paar grind sachen nicht drin,weils ..ähem..  aussah 
hab die pegs ja aber auch erst seit wheinachten,aber wird schon werden 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18561787"]One day in Aurich on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## holmar (8. Januar 2011)

stimmt, das ist wirklich aurich!


----------



## mainfluffy (8. Januar 2011)

holmar schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist wirklich aurich!



sollte das lustig sein?


----------



## HEIZER (8. Januar 2011)

@ Flatpro

Schönes Vid


----------



## DJ_BMX (8. Januar 2011)

Wow Mainfluffy. das ist sehr gutes radgefahre.

Wie gut du geworden bist. Das muss ich jetzt echt schon sagen.

 Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. Januar 2011)

BMX_Freizeit_Video  and nice music 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18141758"]Street experience on Vimeo[/ame] von @:Flatpro #479..!!!

..ab1:44-1:55min. sehr schön gelungen..
Video gefällt mir, da kommen in mir die alten Zeiten wieder hoch..
macht weiter so, sehr sauber..


----------



## mainfluffy (10. Januar 2011)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Wow Mainfluffy. das ist sehr gutes radgefahre.
> 
> Wie gut du geworden bist. Das muss ich jetzt echt schon sagen.
> 
> Daumen hoch!



danke.
finde mich zwar gar nicht so gut, aber danke .


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2011)

ein skatepark in münchen mit weniger als 2 quartern! 50/50 overtooth


----------



## Benh00re (16. Januar 2011)

schick


----------



## mainfluffy (17. Januar 2011)

äh..joa.


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. Januar 2011)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ein skatepark in münchen mit weniger als 2 quartern! 50/50 overtooth



skateplaza?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. Januar 2011)

jop, is des plaza.


----------



## mainfluffy (1. Februar 2011)

schon ca. 2 wochen her.


[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF5E9V4XhZk[/nomedia]


----------



## mainfluffy (3. Februar 2011)

da ich das video bei youtube wieder gelöscht habe, hier das video bei vimeo
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/19491772"]first pipe session 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HEIZER (3. Februar 2011)

Du bist wirklich gut geworden !


----------



## mainfluffy (3. Februar 2011)

naja.in dem video mach ich ja noch kaum richtige sachen .


----------



## Flatpro (7. Februar 2011)

damit es nicht ganz langweilig wird...
http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/flatpro-ist-zurck.html


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Februar 2011)

hab mal paar sachen aus dem letzten somemr zusammengepackt.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/19629043"]Summer 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## fabianutta (7. Februar 2011)

sieht jut aus


----------



## Daniel_D (11. Februar 2011)

Flatpro schrieb:


> damit es nicht ganz langweilig wird...
> http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/flatpro-ist-zurck.html



Du hast Recht, deine Barspins schreien förmlich Köln.


----------



## Flatpro (12. Februar 2011)

gut, dass da kein bisschen text von mir auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (12. Februar 2011)

Wie heißt eigentlich das Lied in deinem Video, Flatpro?


----------



## Flatpro (12. Februar 2011)

ich habe absolut keine ahnung.


----------



## mainfluffy (12. Februar 2011)

Katy B - Katy on a mission 

...sagt mein handy


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2011)

Flatpro schrieb:


> damit es nicht ganz langweilig wird...
> http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/flatpro-ist-zurck.html



sehr schön! wann biste mal wieder in der gegend?


----------



## Flatpro (13. Februar 2011)

derFisch schrieb:


> sehr schön! wann biste mal wieder in der gegend?


über karneval für ganze 5 tage. schreib grad an meiner bachelor's thesis. da bleibt nicht mehr zeit, leider. müssen bald mal wieder was starten!


----------



## mainfluffy (2. März 2011)

heup goes bunnyhop barspin
*[ame="http://vimeo.com/20528368"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]*


----------



## Federal.Tom (17. März 2011)

Hallo!
BMX Dorsten meldet sich zurück. Mit neuer Kamera und neuen Moves von unseren sicken Mofos. Auf diesem Youtube Kanal und diesem und diesem Vimeo Kanal könnt ihr übrigens des öfteren neue Sachen von uns finden.
Bis dahin stay focus and pedal hard.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/18896360"]Karl Frodermann - Teaser 2011 (Version 2) on Vimeo[/ame]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQOgKr3EPP4"]YouTube        - Karl Frodermann - 450 hip transfer[/nomedia]

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/20416154"]Videonamen sind ScheiÃe - BMX Dorsten on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/20724086"]BMX Dorsten - Drop on Vimeo[/ame]

Ps: Unsere Website hat der gute Felix auch neue überarbeitet: www.bmxdorsten.de


----------



## arianitiv (18. März 2011)

gefallen mir alle richtig gut!


----------



## hardyfreak (20. März 2011)

ich findse voll ******* 
nene spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (20. März 2011)

also ********
s ch ee ii ße so^^
nen nur spaß


----------



## hardyfreak (20. März 2011)

eigtl. ja ganz cool^^


----------



## Stirni (20. März 2011)

edit button du wickeltischköpper.


----------



## Hertener (21. März 2011)

> ... Du wickeltischköpper.


Der ist gut!


----------



## mainfluffy (25. März 2011)

und wie .


----------



## Federal.Tom (5. April 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/21789946"]Karl&Nils - Bloodred on Vimeo[/ame]

schonwieder ich. viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (5. April 2011)

Find ich sehr gut
Und könnte man mal ein Bild von dem geilen Tuck Air bei 0:20 machen ? Fänd ich auch super


----------



## Flatpro (7. April 2011)

rail bei stuttgart:


----------



## Hertener (7. April 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Daniel_D (11. April 2011)

Suchst du dir die Dinger eigentlich getreu dem Credo aus: hoch, steil und möglichst scharfkantige Treppenstufen?


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2011)

eigentlich gehts eher nach der fragestellung: hab ich heut bock auf sowas oder net...


----------



## mainfluffy (18. April 2011)




----------



## lennarth (18. April 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/22248923"]samyang test on Vimeo[/ame]
kaputtgerendert


----------



## mainfluffy (19. April 2011)

jetzt noch mal was bisschen längeres.
im sommer kommt ein video von paar kollegen und mir aud der umgebeung.
wird was gutes 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SifNa-QVJaU"]YouTube        - Summer 2011 Teaser - Malte Hoffmann (14)[/nomedia]


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2011)

Ich soll einen "Bestätigungscode" eingeben.

Nö! 

Gibt bessere Plattformen als diese judingsbums.


----------



## mainfluffy (20. April 2011)

ok.dann eben aus'm ibc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (20. April 2011)

super video malte, bin begeistert wie krass deine fortschritte sind, 
würds doch bei mir nur auch so laufen...


----------



## mainfluffy (28. April 2011)

war gestern in braunschweig in der walhalla.
kleines video.
im nächsten werden hoffentlich truckdriver drin sein.hab sie in braunschweig so gut wie geschafft, aber weil sie halt nicht gestanden waren nicht gefilmt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NeQSkaPcw"]YouTube        - Braunschweig BMX - Malte Hoffmann (14)[/nomedia]


----------



## lennarth (29. April 2011)

find ich cool. machst du die trucks aus ner bank oder auf die box? weil irgendwie is das so affen leer da in deinem video, da tricks zu lernen ist während der hauptzeiten glaube ich stress pur


----------



## Flatpro (29. April 2011)

bist wohl zu viel lkw gefahren he? wo sind n da trucks?


----------



## mainfluffy (29. April 2011)

Ich mach die aus der Box. Es war derbst leer. Ab 17:00 waren da nur noch 4 BMXer und paar skater. Hab keinen Plan wie voll das da normalerweise ist...


----------



## __Felix__ (29. April 2011)

sehr voll ! Glückspilz bis zu 20 BMXer (aufwärts) und ne menge Skater und Blader


----------



## mainfluffy (29. April 2011)

hm.glück gehabt . und das in den ferien auch noch .


----------



## __Felix__ (30. April 2011)

what? Das ist unfair


----------



## lennarth (1. Mai 2011)

Flatpro schrieb:


> bist wohl zu viel lkw gefahren he? wo sind n da trucks?



aiiii mein junge, lesen ist ein feines ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (3. Mai 2011)

kleine Frage: wie macht ihr das mit den kopfhörern, bei mir ist es so wenn ich die beim fahrn inne hosentashce stecke, das sie spätestens nach nen halben monat oder so nen wackelkontackt haben...
wie mach tihr das?


----------



## Hertener (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab 'ne Gürteltasche.


----------



## Stirni (3. Mai 2011)

ich fahr kein fahrrad


----------



## hardyfreak (3. Mai 2011)

witzig witzig.
ich hatte eigentlich ein paar produktieve antworten erwartet.


----------



## mainfluffy (3. Mai 2011)

also ich hab meine kopfhörer,wenn ich welche drin hab eig. immer im ohr .
was machst du mit denen in der hosentasche?


----------



## __Felix__ (3. Mai 2011)

Einen auf Ghetto und auf maximaler Lautstärke Sido Bushido und Kollegah hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (3. Mai 2011)

bisschen produktiever könntet ihr schon sein


----------



## hardyfreak (4. Mai 2011)

Danke Stirni!
Sorry felix, hab nicht daran gedacht, dass du nicht soweit denken kannst, dass ich meine kopfhörer im ohr hab und den mp3 player in der hosentasche.
Also nochmal ganz deutlich für dich: Die Inears sind im ohr, das kabel wird unter dem t shirt langeführt und an dem mp3 player/ dem meidium welches die musik wieder gibt, angeschlossen. Dieses kommt dann in die tasche.
Alles klar?
mfG


----------



## lennarth (4. Mai 2011)

deine mutter


----------



## __Felix__ (4. Mai 2011)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> kleine Frage: wie macht ihr das mit den kopfhörern, bei mir ist es so wenn ich die beim fahrn inne hosentashce stecke, das sie spätestens nach nen halben monat oder so nen wackelkontackt haben...
> wie mach tihr das?


Auch sehr Produktiv, zur sache, Wenn du klare Antworten willst stell klare Antworten, du fragst nach Kopfhörern die in der Hosentasche stecken? Und deswegen musst du auch nicht gleich ausfallend werden, hättest du zum Beispiel gefragt: " Hey ich hab ne frage, wenn ich meinen MP3 Player in die Hosentasche stecke hat der immer nach einem halben Monat einen Wackelkontakt hätten wir dir klare Antworten gegeben.


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> deine mutter



Eure Mütter!!!


----------



## hardyfreak (4. Mai 2011)

Oke aalso:
wie macht ihr das mit den kopfhörern, wenn ihr sie im ohr habt und den mp3 player in der hosentasche?
Bekomm die bei euch auch so schnell nen wackelkontackt?


----------



## __Felix__ (4. Mai 2011)

Geht doch! Nein bei meinem Ipod Shuffle (neustes Modell) habe ich keinen Wackelkontackt, allerdings klemme ich mir den auch am Gürtel oder der Hose fest...


----------



## hardyfreak (4. Mai 2011)

wie klemmste zwischen gürtel und hose?
Meintest du jetzt die buchse vom ipod? weil ich die stecker von den kopfhörern meine, die ständig im ars** sind...


----------



## -RMX- (4. Mai 2011)

Ein kleines Video von einer session, von mir gefilmt und geschnitten, Kumpels sind Rad gefahren! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20016165"]Saturday night session on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## D-StreeT (6. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe kein Video, hier aber mal was von mir:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Yc89mLYwI[/nomedia]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24712562"]Igor Chopko @ Pieces of a Puzzle Jam on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (6. Juni 2011)

am geilsten find ich diese 360 footjamwhip in dings da. Wie heißt das eigentlich richtig?


----------



## D-StreeT (6. Juni 2011)

ich mach den nicht in dingsda, sondern eher vom dingsda runter


----------



## RISE (6. Juni 2011)

Curb. 

Ich hatte dich irgendwie viel jünger eingeschätzt. Das Video ist gut und wie man sieht, war man sehr spendabel was die Anzahl der Rampen auf der Fläche angeht.


----------



## D-StreeT (6. Juni 2011)

Ja so läuft das wenn ein Verein mit 60 Mitgliedern ne Jam schmeißt und nur 10 von ihnen ihren Jehresbeitrag zahlen 

danke.


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## Hertener (7. Juni 2011)

Holla die Waldfee!


----------



## Federal.Tom (16. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25189238"]Some Footage on Vimeo[/ame]

Nich wirklich viel (und viel neues) aber *viel* Spaß gehabt am Ende


----------



## lennarth (16. Juni 2011)

ahahahah voll cool. bist du das mit dem flair?


----------



## Federal.Tom (16. Juni 2011)

nein nein das ist karl ich mach nur die videos und fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rex121 (17. Juni 2011)

Wie is die Beule da enstanden ( falls du es jetzt weisst ) ?
Bestimmt nicht schön aber echt geil wie locker der trotz dem fettem Teil is


----------



## mainfluffy (27. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zboPMXEfcgc"]YouTube        - âªsunday evening session - malte hoffmann (14)â¬â[/nomedia]

oder hier im IBC angucken.


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Juli 2011)

heup goes tailwhip.
mein erster.


----------



## mainfluffy (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl ,ich werde wieder zum Alleinunterhalter von diesem Thread


----------



## Hertener (10. Juli 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt ...


----------



## mainfluffy (10. Juli 2011)

haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (10. Juli 2011)

Du machst das gut!

Ein bisschen kann ich vielleicht auch zur Erheiterung beitragen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23639823"]Aalecs on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## D-StreeT (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## mainfluffy (12. Juli 2011)

ist das im flat ? 

sehr hübsch


----------



## D-StreeT (13. Juli 2011)

Bowl to Rasen

danke


----------



## mainfluffy (13. Juli 2011)

achso.. sieht man nicht .?


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Juli 2011)

Tja, war halt Stativless und Broless unterwegs


----------



## mainfluffy (15. Juli 2011)

broless  haha


----------



## hardyfreak (15. Juli 2011)

Kurzer edit von mir:
http://www.youtube.com/user/GustavRoenick666?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/NoXy0r2LCok

und noch vimeo, wer weiß wie lange es das vido auf yt noch gibt 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26469830"]Summer 2011 MiniStreetEdit on Vimeo[/ame]

lg.


----------



## mainfluffy (19. Juli 2011)

endlich sind die rampen befahrbar!
yea boui!


----------



## Federal.Tom (25. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26814254"]BMX DORSTEN - A TRIP TO BERLIN on Vimeo[/ame]

Babäm! Da ist das erste BMX Dorsten Trip Video. Karl und Mir waren in Berlin. Icke hab jefilmt er is jeflogen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (29. Juli 2011)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> BMX DORSTEN - A TRIP TO BERLIN on Vimeo
> 
> Babäm! Da ist das erste BMX Dorsten Trip Video. Karl und Mir waren in Berlin. Icke hab jefilmt er is jeflogen. Viel Spaß!



Rundum fättes vid, fätte aktionen, amtliche fahrstile, schnitt und ton auch sehr cool  krieg ich glatt bock auf sonen 20" ohne bremsen


----------



## D-StreeT (30. Juli 2011)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> endlich sind die rampen befahrbar!
> yea boui!



Und du springst nichtmal über die Box


----------



## mainfluffy (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## mainfluffy (12. August 2011)

so. hier das ganze video vom mellowpark, bzw. mit allen clips die ich davon hab


----------



## mainfluffy (3. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28553669"]One Week Mellowpark on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## hardyfreak (4. September 2011)

video is gut, doch die mukke ist ja zum kotzen...


----------



## DJ_BMX (9. September 2011)

Wie krass du dich verbessert hast!!


----------



## mainfluffy (9. September 2011)

kommt vor  
danke


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. September 2011)

turner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (18. September 2011)

kurzes video vom sommer:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dT2F0XPSM&feature=channel_video_title"]Summeredit 2011- Gustav RÃ¶nick      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mainfluffy (20. September 2011)

beides nice.


----------



## mainfluffy (23. September 2011)




----------



## D-StreeT (27. September 2011)

Scheiß Bremse macht immer den Style kaputt ihr Mosher


----------



## mainfluffy (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## hardyfreak (6. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO4gxJ_CDD4&feature=channel_video_title"]Chill Edit      - YouTube[/nomedia]

kurzer edit von 1 tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. Oktober 2011)

uralt, icepick to fakie:


----------



## fffoxhunter (16. Oktober 2011)

@Evil: cool!

Warum ziehst du beim ice die Bremse?


----------



## D-StreeT (20. Oktober 2011)

Weil die Bremse nunmal cheaten ist ähh *räusper* Übermacht


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Oktober 2011)

Weil er nen Haufen ist und weil das neben dem ungestandenen 3er Foto von der ifma und dem ungestandenen Weitsprung to sprocket Foto von den Hew Cyclassics das einzige Radfahrbild ist, dass es von ihm gibt, weil weil er nie fährt und nichts kann... Btw der Trick war nicht gestanden


----------



## mainfluffy (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bU86PoAnDNA


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2011)

gute BMX clips dabei, auf dieser Seite


----------



## mainfluffy (30. Oktober 2011)

hä, was?
worum gings, RISE ?


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2011)

Um Videos, die hier nicht reingehören.


----------



## mainfluffy (12. November 2011)




----------



## D-StreeT (13. November 2011)

Nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. November 2011)

yeah,machen wir Kinder nieder,die 5 Jahre jünger als wir sind,weil sie Spaß am fahren haben,und in Heups fall,sich exponentiell gut verbessert haben!!!!11elf!

bob


----------



## D-StreeT (13. November 2011)

Hey die fahren verdammt gut, dicken Respekt dafür, sehen halt nur ******* aus.

Sollte es ein Banngrund sein, bittesehr!


----------



## RISE (13. November 2011)

Wenn du das Aussehen schlimm findest, was ich nicht so sehe, dann komm mal her. In der Nachbarstadt legen die Bmxer es schon massiv drauf an, Mark Webb und Harry Main bis aufs kleinste Detail zu kopieren. 
Immerhin zeigt es doch, dass die Marketing Maschinerie funktioniert und viele Leute einfach keinen eigenen Willen mehr haben. 
Zu Mainfluffy muss ich sagen, dass es hier im Forum selten wen gab, der sich in so kurzer Zeit so verbessert hat.


----------



## mainfluffy (30. November 2011)

lala.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/32924215"]dreizig sekunden street on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Diablo666 (8. Dezember 2011)

so dann will ich auch mal, obwohl ich gerade eher wenig mit dem schönen 20 zöller unterwegs bin














Gruß Maxim


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Dezember 2011)

ewig nice die Fotos! Besonders das erste.


----------



## mainfluffy (6. März 2012)




----------



## Stirni (6. März 2012)

und ich saß hier heute morgen und hab mir gedacht "schon lang nixmehr vom heup gehört!"

freut mich,jung!


----------



## mainfluffy (8. März 2012)

hehe, danke 
hab noch ein, diesmal bei abload, da der fotouploader mir hier sagt, dass die datei zu groß ist ^^
http://www.abload.de/img/180barstekk5.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## mainfluffy (24. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiUSmQcMtls"]Rissen Clips      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2012)

Top.Den Park würde ich auch gerne mal fahren!!!


----------



## mainfluffy (24. Mai 2012)

lohnt sich auf jeden, baby!


----------



## Diablo666 (12. Juni 2012)

hier mal was vom letzten jahr 

https://vimeo.com/26546788

https://vimeo.com/26321042

Gruß Maxim


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. Juni 2012)

tolle Videos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (13. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySNEpOz3lUo&feature=plcp"]Some clips      - YouTube[/nomedia]
30 sekunden video to kettereissen


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Juli 2012)

Damit dieses Thema nicht wieder verschwindet... erster Bunnyhop Tailwhip 
Die Tage kommt dann ein ganzes Video vom Urlaub  <3


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Juli 2012)

So und hier nun das fertige Video


----------



## rabee (18. Juli 2012)

gefaellt mir


----------



## mainfluffy (29. Juli 2012)

New Stuff, Bar to Bar und Truckdriver <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaHw03k956I&feature=youtu.be
oder


----------



## mainfluffy (18. August 2012)

jaja..der gute alte heup scheint in diesen thread wohl am aktivsten zu sein... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYX0uqw_QKI"]Last one clip ''edit''      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Februar 2013)

man man man.. hier ist ja nichts mehr los 

ich poste mal wieder was zur allgemeinen aufheiterung


----------



## Stirni (19. Februar 2013)

wollte gestern noch fragen,wo heups spring-edit bleibt !


----------



## mainfluffy (21. Februar 2013)

hihi, ich dich auch <3


----------



## hotchilirider (23. Februar 2013)

kleiner shot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (15. Juli 2013)

Ist ja schlimm, dass hier nie was los ist  

Meine Rampen sind vorläufig erstmal fertig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpSuvMFooC8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mainfluffy (26. Oktober 2013)

Immernoch nichts los hier....

Schaut rein! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKVv45mB-JA


----------



## mainfluffy (23. September 2014)

Hier ist ja nach wie vor nichts los.......  Mich gibts immernoch!


----------



## konsti-d (24. September 2014)

sieht trotzdem der ein oder andere. Gute Aktion


----------



## svennox (24. September 2014)

..mach ruhig weiter so, mit deinen Clips,
kann nun mal nicht mehr jeder, so wie du,
 mit dem kleinen 20zollBMX umgehen !


----------



## thomasg2466 (20. April 2015)

Stahnsdorf Bowl


----------



## thomasg2466 (20. April 2015)

hi leute,
ich brauch für den tabletop hier oben noch nen paar likes (sterne), dann könnte es das foto des tages werden, also ran
könnt euch ja mal die anderen fotos anschauen, 20" muss gewinnen!!!

danke euch


----------

